# Thursday Cloey



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone up for it - conditions dependent ??

Woppie


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yep. I'm a chance for either tomorrow or friday.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i'm keen but my reel is saying not, the corrosion resistant bearings couldn't resist it any more.  
apparently a month to fix :shock:

i now have a new penn slammer in brisbane (trying to figure out how to get it to sydney as it is attached to a rod)
and freams 4500J in the post some where.

could be a light tackle day for me.


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

kezza , i have a penn ss 650 spooled with 7 kg you can use if you want. I will be there in the morning.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

timax said:


> kezza , i have a penn ss 650 spooled with 7 kg you can use if you want. I will be there in the morning.


thanks for the offer, my worry would be that the reels do get a bit wet in my yak, fine for my reels but i would worry about someone elses.
I'll look through the old reels and see what i have.

the wind is still at 12knts SSE and the swell is SSE for tomorrow but friday looks cleaner, lets keep an eye on it.

cheers


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kraley said:


> I am goingto be a big wussy and hit Farm Cove tomorrow am rather than offshore. I think there are still kingies in the harbour.


i heard they were getting them at the marker near neilsen park yesterday, apparently they are under the tailor


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

im keen for a morning fish, but im going to check the weather tonight. Is a southerly swell back for the rock monster?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive checked a couple of conditions sites - 7 - 15 knots wind - swell dir both sites say SSE (rock monster direction). Friday looks better - but could be persuaded to do tomorrow....

What does the other sites say ????


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Hmm it doesnt look good as the swell is also pretty high.

Friday might be the go.


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

kraley said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > kraley said:
> ...


 I might give that a go also.
I need to be at work at 7 so it will be an early 1 for me. Where is this marker I hear of? I might drop a big sp down deep and see what happens.
Might just launch off neilson park beach at about 5 and be off the water by 6;15 or so


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the marker is west of the beach, just head towards the bridge.
the current can be strong but it should be around high tied when you are there so should be ok.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

We (avayak & I) are heading out from Camp Cove at the crack if anyone's keen...


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Guys,

It certainly looks as if Friday is shaping up as a better chance, definitely up for Friday trip. Hope that the kingeys are playing again.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i think i do friday, it does look the better of the 2 days


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > kraley said:
> ...


I've been hearing reports of around Spit Bridge on a strong current... need good burley trail and squid for bait... around 70cm+
Similiar for around the harbour bridge / farm cove

There are also some big Jewies around

I'm hoping to make it out on Friday at Clovelly or else it's gonna depend on the conditions either Sat or Sunday... Want to give the new 3500HD Certate a little workout


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

tugboat said:


> Want to give the new 3500HD Certate a little workout


[/quote][/quote]

OOOOOOh a new Certate. Congratulations Trevor! 

JT


----------

